# How many crushes did you have in your entire life?



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Just wondering.

Please reply w/ the number of total crushes you had. Also tell me how many of those you had relative success with.

Another poll.. You don't have to answer this if you wanna.

Are your crushes...

... On or around the same level as you are I.e. Looks, popularity...
... Same race as you
... Extroverted


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

Lovecrushed said:


> Just wondering.
> 
> Please reply w/ the number of total crushes you had. Also tell me how many of those you had relative success with.
> 
> ...


Hmmm.. 
Around 10 I guess.. half of them were relatively succesful when compared to the other half . But let's be serious.. I've only hinted towards 1(she reacted very on/off I eventually gave up), and acted on 2. Out of those I acted on my results were: setting up a date getting flaked on and her going distant on me afterwards; and my most recent was me getting the most gentle rejection possible and still being friends. I guess the last one is my best result as she seemed quite flattered, could've gone both ways.. (at least that's what I tell myself )


Looks, around or above my own (though, to be honest, if I'm into a girl no way am I going to be able to say she looks bad, while I really don't feel like I'm aiming too high, so I guess this just isn't objective)
Race, 8 of them white (like me) one asian and I don't remember much about the girl I had a crush on when I was 3 , all I remember is I named my teddybear after her, don't even remember the name as my grandma subtly stole my bear shortly after I named it.
Extro/Introverted/Inbetween, 5/3/1 (Looking back I have no clue which one the girl that went all distant on me was)


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

The total number of crushes I've had in my life is 6. I had relative success with 5, and one is my current boyfriend.


Looks: Varying levels of attractiveness. I'd say one was about as attractive as me, one was a little less attractive, and the others are all more attractive.
Race: All white, except one Hispanic guy.
Personality: One was constantly high, so I don't know about him. 2 were in between, one was very extroverted (had way too many friends), and the last 2 including my boyfriend were extremely introverted.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Most of mine have been animated.... :lol


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh, wow. A lot. Like, two dozen maybe? I notice a lot of people, but it usually goes nowhere.

*... On or around the same level as you are I.e. Looks, popularity...*

Usually, I guess. I don't think I'd connect very well with your average social butterfly, for instance, and I don't hate my own company so much that I'm actively looking or hoping for my opposite.

*... Same race as you*

A little over half the time.

*... Extroverted*

Only a few.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I've had about 10 crushes, maybe more. Most were guys online. I didn't like any guys I went to school with, except for in elementary school. I ended up dating 3 of them.

Are your crushes...

... *On or around the same level as you are I.e. Looks, popularity*... I think the people I dated have been about as conventionally attractive as me? Not sure. No 6-packs or anything. And about the same popularity level. I prefer introverts with a small or nonexistent social circle. :b

... *Same race as you* -Most were white, 1 hispanic, and a few were black. I've been attracted to Asian guys, but I never thought one would be interested in me to be honest so I immediately cancelled them out.

... *Extroverted* A few of my crushes were extroverted, and now that I think back on it, if I dated them I would have been turned off by their extroversion after a while.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've had 7 crushes and I only "dated" two of them (both online and second one lasted for 2 days lol). 

Only 1 was the same race as me, all seemed like they were extroverted, and they had more than 3 friends (I don't have any at the moment) so they were definitely more popular than me (one was an actor and 2 were teachers).


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

I think I have had about 5 crushes, I had relative success with 3 of them.
*On or around the same level as you are I.e. Looks, popularity...*
All of them were around the same level as me, one was way more popular.
*Same race as you*
Some of them were.
*Extroverted*
One of them was really extroverted and had a lot of friends, the rest were introverts.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

About 4. I only had success with my latest one. None of the other ones liked me :/


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I do not keep count when it comes to how many people I've had a crush on but I do remember their names. I've had a crush on more than 7 people. I don't have a crush on anyone at the moment because I haven't really been involved in the world but there is one person who makes me kind of sad just thinking about. I would not call it a crush at all because I don't even see this person anymore but I do think about that person on a daily basis. I jut hope this person fades away from my memory like it did to other people I've had a crush on because the people I've had a crush on did not like me back and chose to be with someone else. Having a crush one someone makes life a little different sometimes in a good way but obviously also in a bad way. Love is a strong emotion and there is obviously going to be pain involved. That being said, I do not have a crush on someone at the moment.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

I had 5 crushes. but they were all school crushes. Those girls were a few years older than me and very outgoing. None of them even knew of my existence.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

To answer this, I would need you to define exactly what you mean by "crush." :lol I use that word lightly, even just too described someone I see on a semi-regular basis that I find attractive. It doesn't necessarily mean I want to date them.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Oddly I remember every crush since 1st grade. Does that make me weird? Anyway they've been of different kinds of races. Some introvert, some extrovert all within my age range. The oldest being 27 when I was like 22.


----------



## GarakLee (Jul 31, 2014)

I've only ever had two and they have both come along in the last five years.


----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

I had like 7 crushes.
Of the 7 crushes I dated 1.
I had a crush on my best friend but she hooked me up with one of her friends.
Even though deep down she knew I wanted her.
It's a shame I never told her about my feelings.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

During my time in school I had at least 6 crushes.
Never told any of them that I liked them.

*On or around the same level as you are I.e. Looks, popularity...*
Never really thought about my looks compared to them. Popularity wise since I was never popular in school and had few friends they were probably more popular than I was.

*... Same race as you*
Yeah most of them were.
*
... Extroverted
*
I think most of them weren't as quiet or as introverted as I am.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I've had a total of three crushes so far in my life. One in high school, one as an undergrad, and one during my graduate program. Sadly, none these women reciprocated my feeling towards them. Honestly I'm not even sure they knew I had feelings for them. I was instantly friend-zoned in each case, I was used academically and financially by all of them. 

I believe all my crushed were out of my league in many categories such as appearance, popularity and entitlement. 

All my crushes were of a different race and ethnicity than me. All three were Caucasian ,and to the best of my knowledge, each were religious.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

5 significant crushes my teen to adult life, I guess. Surprisingly low.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

As far as I remember, 6 significant crushes (a couple ones that lasted like a week or weren't very strong so not really worth mentioning), success with one, my girlfriend. I became friends of sorts with one, and I had quite few conversations with one other, the other three probably didn't even know I existed. To be honest though, I don't feel bad for it. I was immature with the rest of my crushes anyway. The first four, I knew very little about and were more about me projecting my dream girl on them than them actually being all that great. My last crush, was sort of me making a lot of assumptions on her personality based on what I knew (for example, I knew she was shy, possibly had SA, so I assumed we'd be able to relate to each other and had a lot in common based on that). My girlfriend was really the only one of the six that I was mature enough to actually like her because of what she was really like. Looking back, it would have probably not gone well even if I was successful with the others.

*On or around the same level as you are I.e. Looks, popularity...*

I have no idea how attractive I should rate myself in terms of looks, so I don't know if they were on a similar level to me. Popularity, well, I'm just about one of the biggest loners in the world, so it's almost impossible NOT to be more popular than me.....

*Same race as you*

I grew up in an almost all white area for over 3 quarters of my life, so most of them were white, one was asian.

*Extroverted*

My girlfriend is on the introverted/shy side. My previous crush was extremely shy. I guess my first two crushes were average or a bit shyer than average. The two middle ones were pretty strongly extroverted. I guess that was more due to me not knowing what I wanted from a girl at the time. Now I know I couldn't be with someone overly extroverted.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Phantasmagorical said:


> To answer this, I would need you to define exactly what you mean by "crush." :lol I use that word lightly, even just too described someone I see on a semi-regular basis that I find attractive. It doesn't necessarily mean I want to date them.


Second post I quoted from you today but I agree with this too! :lol This is exactly how I've seen pretty much all my crushes from when I was a teen, a time were I used to get about 167 a week.

Last couple years though only two.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

About 7 or so. None ever liked me back, unsurprisingly.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Many. I have no idea.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Lovecrushed said:


> Just wondering.
> 
> Please reply w/ the number of total crushes you had. Also tell me how many of those you had relative success with.
> 
> ...


I don't have an exact number, but I counted once and it came to about 15-20. All of these were unrequited. In most of them, I didn't even want anything to really happen, or the person was straight/taken, so I didn't pursue it...

Lol, some of the people were way more popular than me and didn't know I exist, while others weren't. I don't know if I'm good looking so I can't judge. But for sure, everybody had a higher level of social skills than I did.

Some were the same race as me, some weren't. It wasn't a big deal.

ALL of them were extroverted, or at least socially active introverts. I've always admired people who could put themselves out there and be loud and bold.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure of an exact number as I've had many crushes throughout the years, but I'm estimating it to be around 18. So, let's say that number is 18. 17 of those were unrequited. Many of them weren't even aware of my existence, and it probably for the best in some cases. Others knew me, but would have never been interested if they had known of my interest in them. I did, however, succeed majorly with my most major crush, though. He knew I liked him because of how nervous I was around him each time I had to talk to him, but he liked me too and was also nervous around me, but he still worked up the courage to ask me out. In October, we'll have been together for two years 

... *On or around the same level as you are I.e. Looks, popularity...*
Most of them were more popular (then again, it didn't take much to be more popular than me) but some were on a similar level. My boyfriend is the same in terms of popularity, and perhaps more attractive than I am (he's extremely attractive). As for attractiveness, I'm not sure what level I'm on, but my crushes varied in terms of general attractiveness (as in, what most people would generally consider attractive).
... *Same race as you*
Some were, some weren't. My boyfriend is the same race as I am. 
... *Extroverted*
About 50/50 I guess. My boyfriend is an introvert.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Whoops, I forgot to post mine haha

Even though I'm a HS student, I have a very small number of crushes. In total, I had like 5, including 3 from elementary school lol (I don't like them anymore obviously). It's kinda weird because I only have 1 crush in high school!!! However, I must admit that I usually focus on my schoolwork and all of that rather than on girls.

*... On or around the same level as you are I.e. Looks, popularity...*
Yup, the girls that I like are usually around the same popularity category as I am. For some reason it throws me off if there's a girl I think is pretty but is the 'popular' type. Whoops, sorry if I was being unclear. Man, I need to be more descriptive. By looks, I kinda meant if your crushes dress in a similar fashion as you.

*... Same race as you*
I dunno why but I all of my crushes have been the same race as mine. Although I do think girls of other races are pretty as well, I don't wanna date them or anything. Oh, is this why people say "she's not my type"?

*... Extroverted*
In elementary school, I used to be pretty extroverted. But because of family and my decreasing self-confidence, I slowly became more introverted. Also, since I go to a really smart school, I'm kinda scared of talking to others because I think I may say the wrong answer or something. So the girl I have a crush on now is pretty introverted.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I crush pretty easily. so too many.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

One crush for 7 years (ages 9-16). Another crush for 5 years (ages 16-21). A major infatuation with one guy who was on my morning commute for a month... and probably the most attractive man I've ever seen. 

I have many minor attractions and think a lot of people are good-looking, but have no inclination towards them.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Serious crushes that lasted a reasonable length of time: 2

On or around the same level as you are I.e. Looks, popularity: #1 - probably same level, #2 - lower level according to conventional standards

Same race as you: #1 - no, #2 - yes

Extroverted: #1 - somewhat, #2 - definitely


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

About 8 significant crushes. I asked out 3 and only one said yes (my current girlfriend).

I dated another one of my crushes, but it was before I developed a crush on her. It's kind of weird, but I developed the crush years after we broke up. She asked me out and we only dated for 2 weeks. I didn't think about her for a long time, and one day I started thinking about her and couldn't get her out of my head. Took me 6 years to get over her.

*
Are your crushes...

... On or around the same level as you are I.e. Looks, popularity...
*I thought they were all on the same level as me (looks/popularity). 2 were definitely better looking than I was. I have, for the most part, always fell for girls who are a bit outcast-y.
* ... Same race as you
*5 hispanic, 2 white, and 1 black. I'm hispanic and my girlfriend is white.
* ... Extroverted*
Compared to me yes, but current gf is kind of a shut-in/loner like me.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Probably only a couple? 

I either dont get out much or dont think like most people (worrying) 

I always thought "crush" was a term reserved for teenage girls ops What little do I know

But yeah, I guess you could say I had a "crush" on one of the girls I worked with at my old place...andd...I dont know..there was this girl I saw on the bus nearly every morning going to university..

I suppose the one I was getting on well with at my old work place was the complete opposite of me..but something would have probably happened between us if she didnt randomly start dating some other guy and ended up insta marrying him (least I dodged a bullet there) 

I suppose only really leaving the house to go to work limits the amount of women I'm around..unless your talking about girls I see on TV/Internet..then its a few more


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

anomnomnom said:


> I always thought "crush" was a term reserved for teenage girls ops What little do I know


Gotta embrace the teenage girl in you man! I love my inner teenage girl (but only as a friend, I would never have a crush on her)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know. A few. Is a crush an obsession? I don't really obsess over people. I have had attractions and bouts of shyness around those people where I feel like my mind betrays me and makes me into a fool.

I usually have something for those who are more cute than classically beautiful. Usually they have a quirky personality or some little OCD or other traits that adds to it. I don't really care how popular or successful at life they are.

I don't think race matters all that much to me in whether I develop an attraction towards them. It is more how they act and how they look than what colorization they have. 

Most of the women seem to be more outgoing than I am, though that isn't hard to achieve. I do find people that aren't tied down to conventions and doing popular things to be more interesting.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

2/day for 20 years


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I can't really remember. I've had a lot when I was little, but as I got older I think I only had 4. Never told them.

Looks: They all smiled a lot and made me laugh. They had a lot of personality.
Race: A mix of everything.
Extroverted: I think so. One was pretty shy.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

4. All of them were exact replicas of each other. 2-3 years older than me, tall, athletic, brunette, 2 of them were mixed (one was Latin/White, the other was Asian/White), the other 2 were white, Italian and English, all of them but one were super introverted and shy. Just the way I like them :blush

I got my type locked down to a "T". 

I'm still trying to work on cracking open introverted men though.. With introverts, you have to nudge them a little. It takes a lot for an introverted girl herself to emerge out of her comfort zone to meet them half way. More outgoing men just put themselves on a platter right in front of you, which is just so not appealing.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> I crush pretty easily. so too many.


Yup. Same for me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Significant crushes from age 20 until now: 3
-All of them white (I'm not).
-Two of them showed interest.
-Intellectually, all of them are in "my league." Physically, two of them over, one under, I suppose. They're all of different nationalities, which is funny to me. 
-All extroverted.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I've had crushes on 8 guys in my life total; and I'm 30. I don't typically "crush" on anyone as you can see lol Two of the crushes took up half of my life; one in childhood and one in my teen years. Those two I was madly in love with but only from afar. So no go in that dept. It broke my heart but I got over it quickly since I didn't get that bond with them since they were from afar.
One I had some success with because we were close friends and he was there for me through thick and thin. I think that he liked me a lot but he was taking things slow and I just eventually moved on. 
I never had any luck with my crushes though nonetheless because they were either out of my reach and didn't care, or I just lost interest.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Crushes? I don't know I guess it depends on what your definition of that is. I had a few in middle and high school but I don't really develop "crushes" on girls. Or rather I haven't in a long time.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Lovecrushed said:


> Just wondering.
> 
> Please reply w/ the number of total crushes you had. Also tell me how many of those you had relative success with.


One in Grade 5
Another in Grade 6
Another in Grade 7
Another in Grade 8
Then in Grade 10

And then no one again until my 4th year of university, six years later.

And then I met my ex 4 years after that



> Are your crushes...
> 
> ... On or around the same level as you are I.e. Looks, popularity...


I've always thought of myself as a loser so all of them were better than me looks and popularity wise. Though the crush I had in Grade 7 was kind of weird herself, but probably not as weird.



> ... Same race as you


I'm an "Asian" guy, here are the races of my crushes:

Grade 5: Asian
Grade 7: White
Grade 8: White
Grade 10: Asian
College: White
Ex: White



> ... Extroverted


Grade 5: No
Grade 7: No
Grade 8: Yes
Grade 10: Yes
College: Yes
Ex: No


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

I have had a crush on seven different girls and all of them have the ethnicity of the nordic countries. 

One is introverted
One I can't figure out what she is, something in the middle probably
Five are extrovert

I would consider all but one to be way more popular than me and all of them are better looking and smarter than me.
One of them I had some kind of relationship with. I was nothing more than a friend to the others.


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)

When I was in elementary school I thought all of the "popular" boys were cute..so maybe like 10ish? idk. That's really the extent of my crushes, if that even counts. I hated everyone when I was in middle school. I didn't really have a formal crush on my boyfriend. We were great friends and then it turned romantic very slowly. We became "official" shortly before I entered high school so I wasn't looking at anyone in a 'more than friends' way and it was all the same kids from middle school so I don't think it would've mattered if I would have been single. And they were all white because I live in a tiny midwest town hahah


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

A few. A few very fleeting ones. I've had one success though, which is still the same almost six years later. I can't remember the names of those I've had crushes on, not that I want to either, they were all basically morons that didn't deserve the time of day.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

In middle school I had one crush that lasted maybe 2 years. In high school I had one serious crush that was actually the biggest crush I've ever had, lasted about 6 years (still not sure if over them.). Other than these, I had a few "crushes" in between that lasted maybe a few weeks and then I was like ew what was I thinking. I like this guy at my job now that I see a couple times a week (sometimes less). I've said maybe a few sentences to him up until this point.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

A few in elementary school/middle school, 3 in high school, one in college, nothing after that. The college one lasted so long and was so intense that it being unrequited helped throw me into depression (along with other things, like SA and poor grades). But as soon as I started actually talking to girls and realizing they aren't (necessarily) gilded angels from the heavens, I stopped getting crushes. What a load off.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just one that I would consider to be a real crush. I've been interested in other people before, but I wouldn't consider the feelings to be that strong. It's really hard for me to develop strong feelings for another person, but when it does happen it affects me in a really bad way. This one lasted over a year, and the feelings were unrequited.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Crushes.. around 5 and had success with 2 or 3 of them.
They were all attractive to me (If you spend a lot of time with them looks won't even matter).
Honestly I never even thought about girls or anything untill I was like 16?
That's when I got my first (now ex) girlfriend.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

Kinda fun to think back on this... I've had six of what I would class as crushes, and the three I acted on all had some degree of success. I have no idea if anything could've come of the other three, and it's far too late to find out now, but you win some and you lose some I guess. I enjoyed feeling that way even when there was no relationship beyond a platonic one.

In terms of looks, they were all at least as attractive as me, except for one, and they were all over the spectrum of popularity and intro/extroversion. All the same race as me, which should probably make me feel bad on some level, but what can you do.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Many. I have no idea.


Yeah same here. and they never went anywhere either. They never even knew I liked them either. I was too shy to tell them that I liked them. :yes


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

About 15 serious crushes from kindergarten to current age, then maybe 15 more light crushes. The last one was a year ago. A few of them showed interest back and some took advantage of this to get me to be their personal slave. Didn't have success with any of them.

Most appeared attractive to me, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. A few I thought were plain but they grew on me. They ranged from the popular group to the nerdy shy loners. In school all were the same age or older, now in adult life I'm interested in women a few years younger than me.
About 80% were white, the rest were a mix.
Majority were introverts but a few were extroverts.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm 18 & have had 7-8 serious crushes in my life, with a few brief and/or celebrity ones scattered here & there.


----------



## microbopeep (Apr 28, 2013)

Too many


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I hate thinking about my crushes because they just become depression fuel.

Strangely, I never had a major crush on anybody until my senior year of high school. I've had a few in college and a few on random internet people. None of them ever turned into anything. I can't imagine anybody is ever going to want to choose me over a guy who actually has their life together, so I guess it doesn't matter anyway *shrugs*


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

I had two crushed. One was mutual, and the other... I never confessed that I liked him. He never pursued me though, does that mean he is not interested in me? That's what I automatically assume.


----------



## rainynights (Aug 23, 2014)

like 500. I was a horny kid. had success with 2.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Pretty depressing.

Let's say there were very few and I had little success. They were all white, mostly introverts, not popular from what I know. According to others, under me on the looks department. But to me, that is naive. It's like comparing dogs and cats. Just not the same thing. I don't know where I am standing when it comes to looks, so how should I try to artificially establish her position and then compare it with my own? They were all good looking to me.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

I am 18 and I would say 4.
Only one was successful and I am working on one right now lol
I think my crushes have been on the same level as me and they've all been introverted but more extroverted than me.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Two.
First at the age of 13-14 and second between late 22 and early 23.
I really, really rarely get crushes - this inability is a double edged sword. A blessing in disguise and the wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

26 years old and ive had 3 crushes ever. never told the first two and my last crush was so intense that it had me [with severe social anxiety] actually try and pursue her. because of her i new finally at the age of 25 what tummy butterfly's were. i could not sleep, eat and would think of her in the most inappropriate times. [while in class or while fixing my car witch was pretty dangerous at time lol]


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

0


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

M0rbid said:


> 0


Aww... why not?


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Fully fledged obsessions... 6

3 in school and 3 since I've left.

They were all so beautiful and out of my league. I had success with 3 of them, 2 ending up girlfriends and the other is now one of my best friends.

All extroverted but one (not that it matters to me really, just the way it was) 

I only fell in love with one of them and it is one of the main reasons I am the way I am now. Not playing the blame game or anything. Would like another one to come along soon.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

Lovecrushed said:


> Just wondering.
> 
> Please reply w/ the number of total crushes you had. Also tell me how many of those you had relative success with.
> 
> ...


at my age, too many to count. None of them ended up with them as my girlfriend, temporary fling, none of that.

Thinking back to my elementary/high school days, my speculation is that they were clearly more 'popular' than me. They were of various racial groups. It's probably fair to say that they were much more extroverted compared to me.
My guess is 99% of them never knew I had some feelings for them. But even for those who did, nothing ever happened. They weren't interested. :sigh


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Few. Only one that caused sleepless nights though.


----------



## Akvile (Nov 12, 2014)

*. On or around the same level as you are I.e. Looks, popularity...*

none. Well, maybe one was a bit like me, long time ago. Others were out of my league

*... Same race as you*

all of them were.

*
... Extroverted*

50/50.


----------



## PhantomAngel (Oct 16, 2014)

I am surprised people have had so many!  For me, it takes a lot for me to get a crush on someone but when I do I like them for a long time. I have had only 2 crushes. My first lasted three years and the second eleven months. Both were unreciprocated (not that I mind). To my knowledge neither knew I liked them.

_On or around the same level as you are I.e. Looks, popularity..._

Both were more popular and more attractive then me. However, I got far better marks and tended to do much better in school than them.

_Same race as you..._

Both times.

_Extroverted..._

One was an extrovert, the other an introvert.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I'll be 60 in July. By crush I'll take that to mean a really deep feeling desire to the point of love-sickness and willingness to change to try to appeal to this person. I would say that I've felt that only about maybe a dozen. I don't know why people mentioned race. But seeing that they have I have had that yearning for woman I've worked with because you see them so often and it happens one day that one of them (like in that Genesis song "Invisible Touch"--"when she gets under your skin, you're never quite the same). So as it turns out about half have been African American. I don't believe in race. We are all out of Africa, so I don't buy into black and white. Everyone is unique despite similarities. I love the feeling of having a love interest. It matters not to me what so-called "race" she is. I've only gotten one of the girls I had that built-up love for. She was my last. Nobody is what you build them up to be though.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i'd say around 5. 0 success. i actually seem to like my crushes to stay crushes - i don't believe in fairy tales.

they've typically been more attractive and more popular (isn't everyone more popular than i am?)

varying races

some intro- and some extro-verted


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Well this is kind of a hard question to answer. Technically it is 3 but I am going to say 1 because one crush I think was just like an infatuation or something like that (just not real) and the other lasted like a day lol. Oh yeah and none of them felt the same so yeah zero percent success. But in my defense, I was never looking for a relationship with any one of them. I was just happy to be their friends. So can that really be considered a zero percent success when I wasn't looking for a relationship anyways? Hmm idk.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Five obv w/ no success and I refuse to let this sixth one develop


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

About a million . 
All different types of girls for all different types of reasons .

What can I say , I like girls .


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

2 1/2


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

quite a number of them


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

*Are your crushes on or around the same level as you are I.e. Looks, popularity..*.
Popularity? Yes, as in only having a few friends and not being active and popular on places like Facebook or in general.

*What races have I crushed on?*
One of Mexican descent in 5th and 6th grade, then another of Mexican decent for most of high school.As a university student, the most recent ones who I now crush on have been Arab (Saudi, Omani, and Egyptian).

*Extroverted?*
No. Surprisingly, most of them were on the introverted/had very few friends.

Weird, most of the guys who have crushed on me have been extroverted and popular. Many of them eventually get turned off by me due to my quietness and social awkwardness. The common races who have crushed on me have been Black, Latino (Central American), Arab, and every once in a while White.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

7 crushes I even remember them all


----------



## random lonely man (Dec 17, 2014)

6


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, I've had too many. Let me try to remember:
1 in kindergarten - does this count?
1 in 5th grade - does this count?
2 in middle school - I had terrible taste, but the two guys are probably doing pretty good
4-5 (?) in high school (maybe 6 if you count one of my female friends, it's really hard to say on that one)
College years 3

So that makes 11-13 or so, and I thought I had a low count. But I'm also counting the guys that I don't think count, but because I liked them, I figure I'll just put it in the tally.

Most were average to really good looking. One guy maybe not in either of those categories - I mean, I thought he was super attractive, but no one else did, so I don't know (he had _very_ bad acne, but he was still handsome, I thought).

It's been split about 50/50 when it comes to the extraversion/introversion. When I was younger, it tended to be the extroverts I liked. Now, that's not really the case.


----------

